# Identify this acrylic art??



## Jonathanvalery (Oct 24, 2019)

I recently went into this Chinese restaurant and seen this piece but they wouldn’t sell it to me. Who can identify the painter and direct me to get one. Thank you


----------



## Petricshone (Oct 18, 2019)

this is what i was looking for, yes, it's an amazing thing..


----------



## Petricshone (Oct 18, 2019)

quick tip for you, You can exceed the power of you car which you really should do


----------

